# 2007 IFFGD FGD symposium



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI, just to see what they will be talking abouthttp://www.iffgd.org/images/2007program.pdf


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I will be in attendance at this years symposium. I'd like to hear from anyone else who is also attending.Jeff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jeff, they asked me, but I can't afford to fly there out of my own pocket at the moment and its hard for me to take off work. I am going to really try to go to the next one in a couple years.Glad your going, let us know how it goes and what you find out.So you know also Dr Pimental will be there this year and that discussion should be interesting.







Although a lot of this will be interesting. I am kindof bummed I can't make it.


----------

